# Trying to burn through paint with a rotary



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

At the Autoglym open day yesterday, someone asked how easy it was to burn through paint with a rotary. Autoglym tried their best. Here are the results






sent on my phone using tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

They gave me the same demonstration i think but with a harsh cutting compound and a harsh cutting pad, it is very easy to burn through your paint. There have been numerous pictures posted over the years of people who have done just that.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Done it myself. Be sure to use spot-pads when correcting wet sanded headlights!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Whilst you can burn through the clearcoat anywhere, the reality is it will be on an edge. I've had many cars come to me over the years, and nearly all that I have witnessed previous strike through's on have been on a swage line, panel edge or a common one is the parking sensor recess. Sadly this is a typical trait of the bodyshop, and due to harsh compounding after the flatting stage, and creating unnecessary sanding marks too close to the panel edges.


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Gleammachine said:


> Whilst you can burn through the clearcoat anywhere, the reality is it will be on an edge. I've had many cars come to me over the years, and nearly all that I have witnessed previous strike through's on have been on a swage line, panel edge or a common one is the parking sensor recess. Sadly this is a typical trait of the bodyshop, and due to harsh compounding after the flatting stage, and creating unnecessary sanding marks too close to the panel edges.


How is this corrected mate as i have a slight problem like this on a edge


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

phooeyman said:


> How is this corrected mate as i have a slight problem like this on a edge


With a repaint unfortunately

Also, there is a very big difference between burning the paint (due to excessive heat) and striking through the clear (due to removing too much paint).

And of course, how much clear was there to start with is a massive variable.

If you only have 10µ clear it will strike through much, much quicker than if there was a 100µ


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

lawrenceSA said:


> With a repaint unfortunately
> 
> Also, there is a very big difference between burning the paint (due to excessive heat) and striking through the clear (due to removing too much paint).
> 
> ...


Cheers, well mine is about 20mm long on a edge Nissan...


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Plastics with a foam head on a rotary can make a mess very quickly 
Always catches newbies out... bubbles/ flakes off no trouble :lol:


----------



## Moravcik52 (Nov 8, 2016)

I could burn through the paint on pretty much any car very quickly, even a DA.

Just use a hard pad, strong compound and hold the centre of the pad on an edge, easy peasy.


----------

